# GCC et langage C sur Mac OS X



## CarlitO (30 Septembre 2005)

Je vous explique mon problème.
Je viens de rentrer en école d'ingénieur et l'on fait de la programmation en C sous KDE. Jusque là tout va bien.

Mais j'aimerais pouvoir travailler aussi chez moi sur mon PowerBook. A l'aide du Terminal et de TextEdit je pense que ça doit être possible. Je tourne sur 10.3.9 et le compilateur GCC n'est pas installé par défaut.

J'aimerai donc savoir comment me le procurer, comment l'installer sur mon système. Et si vous aviez des conseils à me donner.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## ntx (30 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir, 
le plus simple est d'installer les outils de développement d'Apple disponibles sur ton CD Mac OSX ou téléchargeables via le site développeur d'Apple.
Si tu ne veux pas utiliser XCode, tu pourras te contenter de GCC via le terminal et tous tes outils Unix préférés.


----------



## CarlitO (30 Septembre 2005)

Le truc, c'est que les outils Xcode, je ne les ai pas trouvé sur mon CD d'installation.
Ensuite j'ai regardé les Xcode qui sont téléchargeable sur le site Apple (après enregistrement en développeur) mais ils sont pour Tiger et je suis sous Panther.

Alors je ne sais plus trop quoi faire...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Vas plutôt télécharger les dernière versions de compilateur (XCode et gcc) sur le site ADC d'Apple. Il suffit de t'enregistrer gratuitement et tout télécharger. A condition biensur d'avoir une connexion haut débit, sinon tu peux trouver les outils de développement sur le CD/DVD d'OS X.


----------



## CarlitO (1 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Vas plutôt télécharger les dernière versions de compilateur (XCode et gcc) sur le site ADC d'Apple. Il suffit de t'enregistrer gratuitement et tout télécharger. A condition biensur d'avoir une connexion haut débit, sinon tu peux trouver les outils de développement sur le CD/DVD d'OS X.


J'ai uen connection ADSL, mais, ce sera compatible avec Panther?


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2005)

Il y a de tout des versions de XCode qui ne tournent que sur Tiger et d'autres à partir de Panther...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Octobre 2005)

Avec mon iMac G5 j'ai deux CD Panthers livrés avec, et sur le CD1 j'ai trouvé un dossier qui s'appelle XCode Tools, il suffit d'installer le fichier "Developper.mpkg".


----------



## CarlitO (1 Octobre 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Je me suis enregistré en tant que développeur et j'ai trouvé Xcode 1.2 compatible Panther.


----------



## an3k (1 Octobre 2005)

prends 1.5


----------



## kisco (1 Octobre 2005)

et sinon, il y a mieux que TextEdit pour écrire du code source.
Voilà une liste d'éditeur de texte


----------



## p4bl0 (1 Octobre 2005)

Pour le C, tu peut utiliser XCode comme ça tu a un vrai environnement comme KDevelop sous KDE


----------

